# Haircut Clippers Prank



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 2, 2013)

Nasty! I'd probably swing around with a back-fist if I heard a pair of clippers going after my ponytail!

Unfortunately, Tigger was just exposed to that very thing - for real ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 2, 2013)

_Yeah i would too, Phil is that a pekingese i spy there if so i had one the same colour _


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 2, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Yeah i would too, Phil is that a pekingese i spy there if so i had one the same colour _



Yes, that's my roommate's Peke, Tigger. He's been scratching up a storm lately and she's tried all sorts of cures but nothing works, so I guess she just decided to eliminate the hiding places. He also had some problems with the hair knotting up, so I suppose it's killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh geeeze Phil, it's that small furry mammal thing again isn't it? Meds fail?
 It isn't as neat a job as you did on the Bobbleheads though.  







Sorry for reposting this pic, but NLACGB and it just seriously cracks me up.


Re the 'clipper'....
He got the reaction he deserved from the 2nd girl, nice move sister.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Oh geeeze Phil, it's that small furry mammal thing again isn't it? Meds fail?
> It isn't as neat a job as you did on the Bobbleheads though.
> 
> 
> ...




I had two bichons (for 12 and 15 years each).  They were the sweetest animals,  and I would love another one.  My little dog, Lil'Bear is half Bichon and has the personality, but is too big in size and a little too aggressive for the breed.  He has a 'shaggy' look.. no show cut. 

The Bichon who won the Westminster Dog Show in NYC, in 2001 (I think that's the year) , little J.R., lives up the road from me.  I've gotten a couple chances to visit with him over the years and he is adorable.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh dear, sorry Bonnie but the only dog I ever felt the urge to manually strangle was a Bichon Frize.  It was the only downright evil, plotting little sh*t of a dog I ever encountered.  It belonged to a multi that a friend was employed by as housekeeper.  The chance to have a good look around the Harbour mansion while he and his wife were away was too good to miss so off I went.  She was minding the dogs while they were away.  One was a tiny KC Spaniel and gorgeously true to form.  The other was the BF  from Hell.  

It would jump up on the lounge and snuggle.  Awwwww, how cute, it wants to be petted right?  The big 'luv me' eyes, the tongue lolling, the whole show.  It would let you tickle around it's ears, and the second you felt relaxed with the situation and switched attention to someone else it would leave you bleeding.

It nipped at my friend's boyfriend who was there but I thought he must have been rough with it or something.  Then it bit me! The only time I've ever been deliberately bitten by a dog. 
 It jumped down, backed off a few paces and just stared.  It was creepy.  

Julia came out of the kitchen to survey the damage and said "Oh I should have warned you about him, he bites Wolfie (her boss) all the time. "  WTF??  Thanks for nuthin', and he could have well afforded a better dog!

It spent the rest of the time we were there stalking us and making heel nipping sorties.  I guess psychos come in all species.

I'd have happily 'clipped' that little bugger for free!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2013)

That's terrible Di .. . it's hard for me to imagine a Bichon being so evil .. sorry to you and others who came across that dog.   He must have been terribly abused and tormented to become what he was, something terribly wrong with that animal... 
 bad breeding?  The breed normally is very gentle.

And when I call my Lil'Bear aggressive, I mean he's a jumper and a licker .. he wants love and attention like a little puppy would. . he doesn't have a mean bone in his body, if he did, he wouldn't be around for long..  (I'm guessing he has some poodle in him.)


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 3, 2013)

Abused??!!  Hardly! spoilt rotten would be more like it.  


It lived in a millionaire's mansion and was doted on like one of the children. It used to bite it's owner and still he kept it around, hardly abuse.   Or did you mean the owner was getting abused.  


My friend was paid extra to baby- sit the dogs, not to mind the house.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 3, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> That's terrible Di .. . it's hard for me to imagine a Bichon being so evil .. sorry to you and others who came across that dog.   He must have been terribly abused and tormented to become what he was, something terribly wrong with that animal...
> bad breeding?  The breed normally is very gentle.
> 
> And when I call my Lil'Bear aggressive, I mean he's a jumper and a licker .. he wants love and attention like a little puppy would. . he doesn't have a mean bone in his little body, if he did, he wouldn't be around for long..  (I'm guessing he has some poodle in him.)



Taoists as a general rule are also very gentle, I consider myself well-bred, and I've never been abused or tormented, but if for whatever reason I get it in my head to attack you then that's just what I'm going to do, and quite brutally to boot.

For people or for animals, it isn't always about abuse - it's often about having some bad wiring in their heads, plain and simple. For psychologists, lawyers and social workers, however, the ol' "torture and abuse" line works wonders.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Taoists as a general rule are also very gentle, I consider myself well-bred, and I've never been abused or tormented, but if for whatever reason I get it in my head to attack you then that's just what I'm going to do, and quite brutally to boot.
> 
> For people or for animals, it isn't always about abuse - *it's often about having some bad wiring in their heads, *plain and simple. For psychologists, lawyers and social workers, however, the ol' "torture and abuse" line works wonders.



Yes .. that is it!  You're right.

Those rich people in their mansion got a dog with bad wiring!!!

We often talk about  'a screw loose'  ... but yeah ...


----------



## Casper (Nov 3, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> For people or for animals, it isn't always about abuse - it's often about having some bad wiring in their heads, plain and simple. For psychologists, lawyers and social workers, however, the ol' "torture and abuse" line works wonders.



_*Phil, I couldn't agree more. We were sold a puppy which was supposed to be a pedigree Maltese Terrier. We took their word for it (bad move). As he got a little bigger his hair got curly, nothing like a Maltese. He was very aggressive, bit me a few times for no reason. When it suited him he was very cuddly but that never lasted. Our local vet reckons he was a cross between a Bichon and maybe a Maltese.....he was CRAZY, by that I mean actually mental. We eventually had to have him put down as he wasn't safe around the grand kids or anyone else for that matter. He definitely had some "bad wiring", no doubt about it.*_ 
mg:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 4, 2013)

Casper, that's a sad story and unfortunately too common a situation. We had a kitten once we named "Psyche" and boy, was that ever an apropos name. As with your puppy she would rub herself against your leg and purr up a storm, then all of a sudden she'd chomp down on your ankle. She'd run and hide in the closet for a while, until she figured the coast was clear, then come out again with her halo firmly in place.

After a while she'd stalk us - lay in wait until we passed by a doorway then spring at us. Drew blood more than once. We didn't want to hit her, but nothing was working. We tried love, we tried patience, we tried protective hockey equipment - nothing.

We gave her to my mother-in-law. I understand they're still getting along well.


----------

